# Seitenumbruch beim drucken



## LoMo (7. Mai 2007)

Guten Tag,

ich hab folgendes Problem. Beim erstellen einer kleinen Auswertung für eine Webanwendung benötigte ich einen manuellen Seitenumbruch. Den Seitenumbrucht machte ich wiefolgt:


```
<h1 style="page-break-before:always"><div class="ausblenden">-------------------- Seitenwechsel --------------------</div></h1>
```

Beim IE klappt es optimal nur beim firefox wird dieser nicht gemacht. Ich brauch den Seitenumbruch aber zwingend. Gibt es für Firefox irgendwie eine Möglichkeit den Seitenumbruch zu realisieren ?

pls help


----------



## Maik (7. Mai 2007)

Hi,

bei mir macht der Firefox an der gewünschten Stelle einen Seitenumbruch.

Außerdem darf im h1-Element kein Block-Element, sondern nur ein Inline-Element enthalten sein.

Siehe hierzu http://de.selfhtml.org/html/referenz/elemente.htm#h1_h6.


----------



## LoMo (7. Mai 2007)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir macht der Firefox an der gewünschten Stelle einen Seitenumbruch.
> 
> ...



Bei meiner Firefox-Version (2.0.0.3) wird der Seitenumbruch komplett ignoriert selbst wenn ich ich das Blockelement innerhalb der Überschrift (h1) komplett entferne. 


```
<h1 style="page-break-before:always;">&nbsp;</h1><div class="ausblenden">-------------------- Seitenwechsel --------------------</div>
```

Ich habe keine ahnung warum. Wenn ich ein Beispiel von selfhtml aufrufe funktioniert es komischer Weise.

z.B. http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/anzeige/page_break_before.htm

ps. Egal wie ich es dreh und richte beim IE funktioniert es und beim FireFox nicht ^^


----------

